# Alice in Wonderland screensavers from B&N



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Barnes & Noble has posted Alice in Wonderland screensavers for Nook, which I think could be used on our kindles (if you have the screensaver hack installed):

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/alice/index.asp?r=1&cm_mmc=Member-_-Merch-_-100304_MM01_KidsSale-_-na

Marti


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

If you are a fan of Alice in Wonderland you might be interested. Blackstone Audio is giving away a new version of Alice's Adventure in Wonderland until March 16, 2010. http://booksinaudio.com/blackstone/


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

arshield, thanks! I just put it in itunes. That was one of my favorite books when I was little.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This was already posted under:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20881.0.html


----------

